# Altisource - REO Preservation - PRICE LIST



## Guest

Hello, I am thinking of beginning work for Altisource. I got this price list and thought I would share it. I am in Tampa, Florida.


SERVICES MAXIMUM PRICE QUOTATIONS 
Securing 
Lock Change/Entry Lock/Securing 40 ________ 
Lock Box 24.5 ________ 
Padlock 15 ________ 
Slide Bolt 10 ________ 
Bracing Wood 10 ________ 
Bracing Metal 15 ________ 
Secure Swimming Pool Open Price 
Sliding Door Secure/Slider Lock 10 ________ 
Window Lock 10 ________ 
Strap Door 10 ________ 
Patio Door 10 ________ 
Dead Bolt 40 ________ 
Boarding 
Boarding Small Opening 30 ________ 
Boarding Medium Opening 40 ________ 
Boarding Large Opening 45 ________ 
Boarding Sliding Glass or Double Door 75 ________ 
Boarding Single Car Garage Door 125 ________ 
Boarding Double Car Garage Door 175 ________ 
Boarding (over 112 square feet) Open Price 
Security Door with hinges & padlock/hasp 75 ________ 
Boarding Large Front Door 45 ________ 
Board Pool Open Price 
Winterize 
Dry Winterization 70 ________ 
Radiant Winterization 110 ________ 
Steam Winterization 75 ________ 
Replacing Sump Pump Open Price 
Winterization Re-check 20 ________ 
Wet Winterization 250 ________ 
Cleaning & Trash Out 
Janitorial Services Open Price 
Automobile Removal 120 ________ 
Debris Removal Open Price 
Hazard Removal Open Price 
Tire disposal Open Price 
Mold Removal Open Price 
Fence Removal Open price 
Appliances Open price 
Yard Maintenance 
Initial Grass Cut – Less than 5,000 Square Feet 75 ________ 
Initial Grass Cut – 5,000-9,999 Square Feet 75 ________ 
Initial Grass Cut – 10,000-14,999 Square Feet 85 ________ 
Initial Grass Cut – Over 15,000 Square Feet Open Price 
Re-Cut – Less than 5,000 Square Feet 40 ________ 
Re-Cut – 5,000-9,999 Square Feet 45 ________ 
Re-Cut – 10,000-14,999 Square Feet 50 ________ 
Re-Cut – Over 15,000 Square Feet 55 ________ 
Snow Removal Open Price 
Tree or Shrub Trimming Open Price 
Dead Tree Removal Open Price 
Weed Removal Open Price


----------



## Guest

Well, there are other companies out there.


----------



## Guest

*Altisource in Florida*

I am a contractor in Tallahassee, Fl thinking about working with Altisource. Would love input from any contractors who have dealt with them--good or bad.


----------



## brm1109

Signed up with them and then got the price sheet. Not only did I not work for them. But I can tell you that the one time I called them for a question the person didn't even speak English. Not for anything but you could find a better company.


----------



## Guest

*Altisource*

I signed with them in February and just recieved my fisrt orders this week. The reason I joined this site was to find out about them. I know they're based in India and a lot of realtors are upset with them. Whenever I call with a question, it's hard to get a clear answer because of the language difference.


----------



## Guest

नामक अपना क्रेता सावधान होना है । मॅँ उनसे दूर रहना हर कीमत । इसका एक उपहासात्मक रचना हो सकती है कि एक भारतीय कंपनी या ने हमारे संपत्तियों को संभालने धरते थे-जैसे

Thats my thoughts! Get your translator out and be able to put back into english:whistling


----------



## Guest

Signed up with them like six months ago. Never did any work for them because of the communication issues. They called me yesterday.

"Bluye asant du wejad inspections? Iz flar infurancch djcompany." No thank you.

Then they sent me a price sheet. 7 dollars to inspect an occupied or 8 to do a non occupied. Drive there, photograph, report, invoice. $7.00 dollars. I think I could pick up the much in cans if I didn't have to pay for the gas in the same amount of time it would take me. All inspection requests to be completed in two days of course.


----------



## Guest

You nailed it Freemont.


----------



## Guest

MChoice1 said:


> I am a contractor in Tallahassee, Fl thinking about working with Altisource. Would love input from any contractors who have dealt with them--good or bad.


Did you ever do any work for them? They called me today about work.


----------

